# Nemesis Doom Knight Titan Formation



## Captain Galus (Jan 2, 2008)

Someone get this man a cookie.


----------



## yanlou (Aug 17, 2008)

Or should that be Transformation, lol.:laugh:


----------



## C'Tan Chimera (Aug 16, 2008)

Someone really ought to make an actual model of that. THEN you can give them both cookies.


----------



## Kinglopey (Sep 10, 2008)

...And I'll form the Head...


----------



## Harriticus (Nov 10, 2010)

Better:


----------



## Lord Sven Kittyclaw (Mar 23, 2009)

Gogo Power Rangers!


----------



## Diatribe1974 (Jul 15, 2010)

Hmmm....wonder how many points that one would be, eh?


----------



## Lord Sven Kittyclaw (Mar 23, 2009)

Since it would probably be Mat Ward written, around 300 too few.


----------



## C'Tan Chimera (Aug 16, 2008)

Don't forget it fires Storm Ravens from it's cannon.


----------



## Diatribe1974 (Jul 15, 2010)

C'Tan Chimera said:


> Don't forget it fires Storm Ravens from it's cannon.



Well....as per the Grey Knights Omnibus 

in that the demon/titan forged STC shot DEMONS as ammo, who's to say that this thing shouldn't fire....say....PDF at the GK's enemies? (seriously, this would finally put the PDF into good usage, if you ask me)


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Lol, Nice find :victory:


----------

